# Vollständige URL auslesen



## corofighter (24. Jul 2010)

Hallo, die URL, die meine Applikation aufruft, hat sieht wie folgt aus: http://username:passwort@server/app/faces/page.xhtml

wenn ich nun die URL auslesen will, tue ich dies mit

```
String param2 = ((HttpServletRequest)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequest()).getRemoteUser();
```

aber das liefert http://server/app/faces/page.xhtml zurück. Wir liefere ich die Login-Daten mit?

Danke


----------



## diel2001 (24. Jul 2010)

Ich glaube nicht dass das funktionieren wird, 
weil es dann ja nichts mehr mit Sicherheit zutun hat.
Sowas habe ich aber auch noch nirgendwo gehört oder gesehen, dass man die Logindaten
auslesen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Jul 2010)

HttpServletRequest#getUserPrincipal


----------

